# controlar lcd 16x2 mediante pic 16f628a



## shekopadilla (Oct 12, 2010)

buenas  tardes  disculpen compañeros  del  foro  quisiera   saber  quien podria  ayudarme  con el  sig  problema.  

    tengo  que programar  el  pic  16f628a para  poder  controlar  un teclado  y  que  este  se muestre  en un display  de  16x2   lamentablemente  yo  soy  nuevo  en esto     y  no  se  como  hacerle,  es  para un  trabajo de la escuela,  necesito  la programación  y  como   se  onecta  del  pic  al  teclado.

        si  alguien pudiese  ayudarme  le  estaria  muy  agradecido.

muchas   gracias  de  antemano  y  saludos.


----------



## Protoboard (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola, en la página x-robotics.com tienen una rutina para controlar un lcd 16x2 usando un pic16f84. Yo he usado esa rutina con un 628a así que te puedo asegurar que funciona aunque tal vez tengas que hacer algunos cambios, pero serían menores como cambiar los puertos de salida o algo así. De todas formas, la rutina funciona asi que revisala.


----------



## shekopadilla (Oct 12, 2010)

Gracias  protoboard    voy   a  buscarle  en  esa  pagina   saludos


----------

